# Black Cats Club



## littlelittle (Aug 1, 2005)

My four black cats~ We love black cats~ Hope you like these photos.

Hak Mi (Mi = meow)









Hak Mai (Mai = tail)









Siu-Siu-Hak (Siu = little, Siu-Siu = little-little)









Siu-Hak (Siu = little)









In Hong Kong, our mother tongue is Cantonese. "Hak" means black. That's why there is "Hak" always appear in their names.


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

Those are some beautiful black kittys...I Like the names too...Especially "Siu-Siu-Hak"

Here is my mom's black cat "Pepper"


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

Your cats are beautiful and your photos of them are amazing.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow those pictures are wondeful! Are they regular DSH or are they a particular breed? They're eyes are huge :!:


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

Your cats are gorgeous!!! You make it look so easy to take a picture of a black cat, LOL! I always had troubles with my black cat. Great photography skills too!


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

What beautiful black cats!! I'm curious too, are they a certain breed? They don't look like a typical black DSH. I love black cats too. Two of mine are black.


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great to see a member from Hong Kong on here. my husband is from hong kong, he enjoys reading posts that are in his native tongue of cantonese..or partially anyway.

What beautiful cats. I love black kitties and yours are just gorgeous

I love the cantonese word for cat, its just genious "Maow"

Love it. Hope you stick around with us.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow 8O , look at those eyes, amazing!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Gorgeous cats!! I am a big fan of black cats too.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

What pretty kitties!! Amazing, all black but all so different looking. I love their expressions, you've captured them so well.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I love them all, but Sui-Sui-Hak is my favorite -- those eyes are huge and I love the color.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Amazing expressions - those eyes! They are beautiful. How many cats do you have total? Your avatar has tabbies. Do you have pictures of them?


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Wow they are gorgeous! Have you messed with them in photoshop or are those original pics?

I ask because I am on the look out for a new camera  and if they are orignals would love to know what camera you use!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow! I love the eyes. They are all beautiful cats.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what magnificent beautys they are!


----------



## littlelittle (Aug 1, 2005)

DylansMummy said:


> Wow they are gorgeous! Have you messed with them in photoshop or are those original pics?
> 
> I ask because I am on the look out for a new camera  and if they are orignals would love to know what camera you use!


Actaully, I shoot in RAW model and fine-tune the photo in RAW convertor and PS. It gives me the best result. Now I'm in the office. I can send you the original, just converse the fine in default settting without any fine-tunning, for your reference.

My camera is Canon EOS-1D Mark2.


----------



## littlelittle (Aug 1, 2005)

ihave3kitties said:


> What beautiful black cats!! I'm curious too, are they a certain breed? They don't look like a typical black DSH. I love black cats too. Two of mine are black.


 Um... all of my cats were picked up from the street or clinic... and really difficuilt to determine their breed... HAHA~~


----------



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)

top one is named jingo, bottom one named grebo


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

This is Mischief...that is the name that he had at the shelter, and I didn't want to change his name. But, I also wanted him to named after one of the characters from the musical 'Cats', like the rest of the tribe

...so, he became Mischief Mistoffolees


----------



## littlelittle (Aug 1, 2005)

DylansMummy said:


> Wow they are gorgeous! Have you messed with them in photoshop or are those original pics?
> 
> I ask because I am on the look out for a new camera  and if they are orignals would love to know what camera you use!


Here come the embraced jpeg file in the original raw file. All of there were only resized and slightly sharpened (my usual action after downsizing). The original picutres were taken by Automatic White Balance. Most camera cannot perform well for AWB and same as by 1D2.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

You've got a NICE camera!


----------



## joharriforce4 (Jun 28, 2005)

my black kittie is in my avatar! I have other pics of him but i cant pull 'em up right now


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

This is Mika my black cutie...













































[


----------



## RetroCat™ (Sep 15, 2005)

:blackcat My black cat is Wittle:

First pic you must click below:
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b223/Ehardesty/WittleLateSummer05.jpg

Second pic you must click below:
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b223/Ehardesty/WittleDec04.jpg

That's him! The first pic is a little better.

RC


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

Heres Oosin....snoozin








[/img]


----------

